# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Projekt rreth menaxhimit në botën perëndimore apo moderne

## theguitarist

Projekt reth menaxhimit ne boten perendimore apo Moderne


Une besoj se menagjmenti jo i plot ka si per pasoj shume gjera te cilat jan duke u paguar me te shpinen e djemeve tane. Une gjithashtu mund te komentoj ne ate  se si
mundemi ti kombinojm metrikat te cilat japin argument per menagjeret qe te argumentojne ne ate se si mund ta bejne punen sipas natyres se tyre. 

Kosova ka menyrat e veta per ballafaqimin me punen e cila mund qe nje ferr ta kthej ne shpirt parajse.

Nje dite ne themi se eshte lufta per liri nje dite themi se eshte dita e Edenit por asnjeri prej tyre nuk eshte ne gjendje ta spjegoje arsyet e luftes.
Jam mese I bindur se asnjeri prej te shenuarve me lart nuk eshte naiv ose mbi mirepo nje dite dikush do ta sjell arsyen e mekateve tona te shkatrimit dhe te vazhdojme me arsyet tona qe te jetojme dhe vdesim.

Menagjmenti ne anen tjeter eshte diqka qe mund ta beje njeriun te qaj nese nuk e perfundojm me ne konklusion dhe fitore. Eshte arsyeja qe njerezit endrojne dhe endrojne ter diten dhe ne fund e kuptojne se qka e bene nje virtyt symbol mund ta beje nje symbol det.

Companite besojne se dreqi eshte djali  (ne anglishte-sin)dhe se dreqi eshte nje variable e cila mund te shpoje ne sy te dikujte dhe kurr ta mos e kuptoje se qka po ndodhe me boten.
Une besoje se njerezite mund te bejne pak me shume se sa aq sa mund ta permbaj prapanica e tyre pa u fqire.
Ata jane shkaku I shume arsyeve qe mund ta bjene vendin e punes nje ferr qe te punohet ne te.
Ata mendojne se djali (the sin) do tua nxjer tortullaken (the fuge) jashte ne hapsire mirepo nuk e dijne se qka tortullakja (fudge) nenkuptone dhe pse po e bejne ate.
Ata mundohen ne shume menyra qe ta recitojne diten e tyre dhe ne funde te perfundojne ne toilet plot me te vjellura si dhe me dhimbje por nuk e nenkuptojne arsyen e djhimbjes si dhe shkakun e stressit te tyre.
 Mund ta them I sigurt se nuk  shkon madje edhe ni dite pa e then me ze te lart se jan homoseksual dhe pastaj most ta pranojne distresin seksual.
Ata zakonishte e thone se te jesh sexualisht ne regullt do te thote te jesh zot I diqkajes qe te ben te kercesh nga frika po e pa nje homoseksual ne rruge. 
Kjo eshte asyeja pse njerezit behen me stress, imoral, si dhe shume vetvrases per rolin e tyre ne jete si dhe per grat e tyre ne veturat e te tjetrit. Kjo eshte jeta sot.
Mirepo qe te jan me te mire dhe te sigurt eshte qe te kthehen nga 10 deri ne nje numer te sigurt dhe te mendojn se qka jane ne vetevete.
Ata duhet qe te gjithe ta thuan te lire se jan ajo se qka duan te jene e jo se qka u thote menagjeri i tyre te jene sepse kjo po e kthen guximin e nje njeriu ne virtyte te tije the virtytin e tij ne nje Babadimer te te gjithe djemve.
Kudo qe te shkojne ata mendojne se dikush po i percjelle  dho nuk mendojne mire se qka mund te kete qen ajo.Ne mund te qeshim e qeshim dhe se fundi most a kuptojme se diqkush me te vertet ndodhet pas nesh dhe e gjithe mbraon kur e shofin djalin ton te vdekur.

Kush ka mund ta kete bere ate?

Policia e rruges apo policia e tortullakes (fudge)
Pergjigjja eshte policia e e te gjithe djemve tane I cili po vjen qe ti merr djemet e tije.
Po kush eshte djali ne kete rast?
Kjo eshte nje pyetje te cilen duhat qe ta diskutojme ne me shume detale dhe ne fund te mbarojme duke argumentuar se djali eshte nje njeri I qmendur jo bile as gej I cili mendon se bota eshte per tu marr nga e pasmja.
Ky eshte nje bastard e jo bukurosh I bukuroshve te zotit (gay of gays of gods).
Pra kush eshte per tu denuar per mizerjen ne familje dhe ne djemet tane?
A eshte familja apo mos eshte nje person I qmendure I nje njeriu I cili mendon se paraja eshte zot i dites.
Nese kjo eshte arsyja atehere pse mendojme per diqka qe mund te na bejne te pa moralshem.
A po ajo eshte diqka qe ne prap mund te argumentojme dhe te themi se zoti metevertet po na shikon pas dhe se nje dite do te na hakmiret.
Kjo eshte e verteta dhe kjo eshte asyeja se pse njerezit po kthehen ne homo diteve te sotit.

Nese djali eshte pederast si dhe pederasti eshte dreq, atehere qka eshte asyeja qe njerezit po frigohen pre saj.

A eshte pasi qe ai i han ate cilet e mendojne djalin e tyre si nje totrtullake, apo a eshte pasi qe ai i han at ate cilet qeshin dhe vishen si te vdekur.
Askush nuk eshte pergjegjes per te gjitha problemet ne bote mirepo qdo kush dohet te kete kujdese ne ate se qka han.
Nje dite do te shkojme ne nje katastrofe dhe nje dite do te shkojme ne ferrin e Edenit
Ky eshte nje person I cili mendon se nje dite ne astray eshte si ne dite ne det mirepo nuk e kupton se astray eshte dita orientimit sexual si edhe distresit sexual. 

Qdokush eshte pergjegjes per mendmet e tyre por jo qdokush eshte pergjegjes per parat.
Ne mund te themi qfaredo qe te deshirojme por most a pranojme faktin se jemi se jemi ne nje fer gastruos. 
Ne jemi djem te njerit i cili kujdeset dashuron si dhe ne fund I mbyt at ate cilet nuk dashurojn si dhe ne fund behen pederast.
Kjo eshte arsyeja pse menagjeret nuk jan te menqure te mendojne lirishte per detin e tyre si deti i kuptimit si dhe i barazise po si nje det te budallejve si dhe  det  I dreqerve te qmendure si dhe prapaniceve te qmendure e cila i bene qe ta prishin qdo moment te dashurise se tyre me guan. Kjo eshte arsyeja pse ata po dalin te trash dhe te dalin te mburun se ata jane bastard te grave te tyre te cilen mendojne emoconalishte si dhe sekxualish sigurt ta pranojne se nuk jan pederast.
Nje sense eshte e lire kur nje njeri eshte njeri i lire si dhe pa strese  si dhe enigma monstruoze te jetese te perditshme si dhe mekateve te qdodishme.
Zoti eshte nje ari per qdo njeri te barabart te buzeqeshim me njeri tjetrin dhe te themi se ne mundemi vetem te kujdesemi per njeri tjetrin, si de ta dashurojm njeri tjetrin e jot e luftojme dhe te jemi te vdekur.

Kjo eshte ajo qe e bene nje njeri te behet qka deshiron vet dhe ta beje punen e vet ne menyren e vet dhe pa distress.
Pasi qe qdo njeri eshte pederast dhe qdonjeri eshte I trash atehere pse jemi frikacak ndaj tyre?
A eshte ajo pasi qe jemi te menqure qe te themi se jemi qka deshorijm apo a eshte ajo pasi qe deshirojm te vishemi si nje dollarmen dhe te themi se jemi pederast?
E pra kjo eshte arsyeja qe e bene nje njeri te qmendet per grat e tyre te cilat jan te menqura dhe tolerante e jot e trasha dhe pederaste.
Dikush duhet ta sheh se enegjija po fiket dhe se engjeija po shkon mirepo ne te gjithe pajtohemi se arsyeja pas saj eshte dollari ne devalvim si dhe dollari ne grate te cilat deshirojne te mendojne ashtu sikurse duan e jo ashtu sikur qe done dikush tjeter.
Kjo eshte rruga drejte arsyes sistematike pas derqit te zoreve .
Nje dite dikush dihet te dale I lire dhe te mendoje si burr I cili e don gruan ashtu sikur qe ajo eshte dhe jo ne menyren qe ai deshorn qe ajo te jete dhe mepastaj ti beje pishmon se ajo eshte satani I djalit te tije.

----------


## Sabriu

Bota perëndimore ka qenë pak ca dinake me pjesën tjetër të botës ashtu si është pak ca dinak edhe ky shkrim këty.Kuptohet nëse e kam kuptuar edhe pse e lexova dy (2) her.

----------


## theguitarist

I dashuri Sabri.
Vetem deshta te nencitoj ate qe e kam then edhe me lart.
Nejriu eshte i dhene pas parase me shume se sa ajo qe mund ta permbaje vetja e tyre. 

kaq.

----------


## Sabriu

Ke të drejtë plotësisht dhe këtu pajtohem katërcipöshi me ty,iu falemderoi shum për sqarim,tani mendoi se u kuptuam plotësisht.

----------

